# Edward Bury



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 19, 2007)

Edward Bury, English Puritan (1616 - May 5, 1700) was ejected from his pulpit for nonconformity in 1662. He was the author of _The Soul's Looking-glass, or a Spiritual Touchstone_; _A Short Catechism, containing the Fundamental Points of Religionp_; _Relative Duties_; _Death Improv'd, and Immoderate Sorrow for Deceased Friends and Relatives Reprov'd_; _The Husbandman's Companion, containing an 100 occasional meditations, &c., suited to men of that employment_; _England's Bane, or the Deadly Danger of Drunkenness_; _A Sovereign Antidote against the Fear of Death_; and _An Help to Holy Walking, or a Guide to Glory_.


----------

